# First range trip with my glock 23 gen 4



## FLAshooter (Oct 10, 2010)

Finally brought home my new 23 gen 4 and got some time to take it out to the range and im really happy with it. Shot over 200 rounds an it was flawless. Going for another 300 tom... Really does have just a *tad* of less pop in my opinion and it feels *really good* in the hand. I was gonna go with a 19 but i can shoot a .40 just as good so i figured why not ? Only lose a couple rounds. I keep a couple 22 mags on my hip when i carry for a reload if need be. New to the forum so sorry if this post was less than perfect !! At least my 23 is ..:smt1099


----------



## im413 (Dec 31, 2009)

*really cool*

I bought one about a week ago and couldn't be happier.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad to hear you're happy with the new blaster! :mrgreen:

I'm hitting the local Gun Show this weekend, and will be looking out for a good deal on a Gen 4 in either 9mm or .40, or any other Glock that strikes my fancy.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------

